# Cwm



## spdivr1122 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey everyone. I tried installing the ICS theme for infinity that just came out. I got it to boot, but then my phone freaked out, so i flashed back to ep3ha. now, i cant get clockwordmod on my phone to flash infinity back. The file i keep using in ODIN for CWM keeps failing. does anyone know why this would happen or have a link to the latest clockwork recovery? im just trying to get my phone working again at this point

Edit: uh... stupid me, i just found the file and downloaded it. ill let you guys know how this goes. all i wanna do is get the ICS theme back on my phone. what version of infinity do you need?


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

10/31 build

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## fitti28 (Jul 2, 2011)

The theme was only created for 1031 infinity..

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetsman (Sep 29, 2011)

Can someone post the link for the 1031 infinity rom. I have the 1012 but want to try out the newer version. Thank you


----------

